
WebRTC lands in Chrome, Finally - twapi
http://browserfame.com/941/webrtc-chrome-support-landed
======
mtgx
Strange that Google didn't announce this when they announced Chrome 23. Does
WebRTC come with the Opus codec?

~~~
wmf
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=104241> "they were willing
to accept Opus support, it's just not a priority"

Opus is already in the tree for "chromoting".

